# finishing a teak table for outdoor use - any suggestions



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

My son-in-law has an outdoor teak 'picnic' table with accompanying chairs, also in teak. He's oiled all the pieces with I-don't-know-what for the past couple of years and now it's a mess, all sticky and real dark. His father is stripping all the old finish off (don't know what technique will be used.)

Assuming he gets it down to bare wood, what's the best process for a sturdy outdoor finish on teak. He asked me about spar varnish vs oil finish and I don't know enough to advise him. If oil is more appropriate, which type?

Thanks!

Kevin H.


----------



## Brian Hinther (Aug 5, 2008)

My favorite is oil-based clear house paint (Deep Base with no added pigment). It has UV inhibitors and resists mildew like paint, yet dries clear like varnish.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Actually Teak doesn't really need a finish. I wouldn't use a film finish. I would use a finish like Penofin Red Label.








 







.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow! Those are two very interesting suggestions. I'll run 'em by my son-in-law and see what he thinks. (Never heard of clear house paint before! :huh


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Clean it with sudsy ammonia going across the grain and rinse well with plenty of water then coat it with teak oil.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

+1 CaptRandy


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

My dad when still alive did a lot of work with Teak, all our exterior doors and window frames were Teak. He was also big into yacht building. That was long before the now prices exceeding $20 per bf. As far as I can remember, he used a mineral oil, applied a few times per year.

Here is a linky, which may help

http://www.essortment.com/boat-maintenance---type-finish-exterior-teak-trim-43059.html


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

CaptRandy said:


> Clean it with sudsy ammonia going across the grain and rinse well with plenty of water then coat it with teak oil.


I agree clean it and oil it. It will have a golden color and not the gray color of weathered teak. You can get the cleaner and teak oil at west marine or any other boating supply store.
Tom


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

There's no magic bullet for outdoors. The sun's UV rays break down either the wood or the finish on it. Oil type finishes attract airborne crud, making the black goo you're trying to remove. The sun will turn unvarnished wood grey. If varnished, the sun goes through the nice, clear varnish, breaks down the wood fibers underneath the varnish and makes the varnish peel. 

There are two non-oil based sealers. One is called Semco Teak Sealer and the other is called Teak Wonder. Teak Wonder has some UV inhibitors, but they make it a rusty color that you might not like. Both do a nice job, but they don't last too long; maybe half a year. I believe they also contain silicone, so they could make varnishing in the future problematic. 

The best solution I've found (no kidding) is to make a cover. There's a material called Sunbrella that is fairly easy to sew, lasts a long time and blocks the sun's rays. It's the only thing I've found that works. It's hard to beat the sun. If you decide to varnish, the cover will protect the varnish, if you just leave it natural, it will protect it from going grey.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I've passed on the info to my SIL. I'll try to remember to post his results.

Again, thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As has been already suggested, Teak Oil from a marine supplier.


----------

